# dai pra nós namorarmos



## Gabrielve

Hola, por favor pueden decirme que dice esta frase, estoy aprendiendo portugués y no la entiendo:

dai pra nós namora, e complicado tu nãoa cha??

Espero me puedan ayudar GRACIAS


----------



## klisito

"dai pra nós namora, e complicado tu nãoa cha??"
Muy complicado...pero puede ser "dá para nós namorar, é complicado tu não acha" 
Lo más correcto " Dá para nós dois namorarmos, é complicado, tu não achas"?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Gabrielve said:


> Hola, por favor pueden decirme que dice esta frase, estoy aprendiendo portugués y no la entiendo:
> 
> dai pra nós namora, e complicado tu nãoa cha??
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar GRACIAS


 
Hola, sean bienvenidos a WR muchachos.

Bueno, creo que existe una situación apropiada, ideal, para dos personitas darse cariño, salir, parecer dos tortolitos, ahhhhhhhh y enamorarse (namorar).

Espero haberle coraborado sr. Gabrielve.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Outsider

Creo que debría ser:

Dá pra nós namorar; é complicado, tu não acha?

_Crees que podemos ser novios; es complicado, ¿no te parece? 
_


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Creo que debría ser:
> 
> Dá pra nós namorar; é complicado, tu não acha?
> 
> _Crees que podemos ser novios; es complicado, ¿no te parece? _


 
Pues sí es. Pero si da para ellos ser novios, creen que pueden ser novios (afirmativo) por qué es complicado. Qué frase más rara para mí. En fin.

Orale Out, no había caído en la cuenta de que el señor aquí quería traducir ese contexto, creí que era sólo _dai pra nós namora= dá para nós namorarmos._

Bueno sólo por si él no sabía entonces. 

Hasta la próxima.


----------



## elizabeth_b

dai pra nós namora, e complicado tu nãoa cha??

Daí es la contracción de la preposición de + el adverbio aí. 

 Pienso que por ello la traducción debería ser: de ahí (debido a esto) para que nosotros salgamos (en plan de enamorados), es complicado ¿no lo crees?

E.B.


----------



## Outsider

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Pero si da para ellos ser novios, creen que pueden ser novios (afirmativo) por qué es complicado. Qué frase más rara para mí. En fin.


Tal vez porque uno están en un habla portugués y el otro español... No sé. 



Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Orale Out, no había caído en la cuenta de que el señor aquí quería traducir ese contexto, creí que era sólo _dai pra nós namora= dá para nós namorarmos._


_Dá para nós namorarmos_ sería más correcto, pero hay quienes digan _pra nós namorar_ (y pronuncian "namorá") en Brasil.


----------



## Outsider

elizabeth_b said:


> dai pra nós namora, e complicado tu nãoa cha??
> 
> Daí es la contracción de la preposición de + el adverbio aí.
> 
> Pienso que por ello la traducción debería ser: de ahí (debido a esto) para que nosotros salgamos (en plan de enamorados), es complicado ¿no lo crees?


¡Para nada! Es una expresión idiomática que no existe en español. _Dar p(a)ra_ quiere decir "ser posible".


----------



## elizabeth_b

Outsider said:


> ¡Para nada! Es una expresión idiomática que no existe en español. _Dar p(a)ra_ quiere decir "ser posible".


 
Lo siento, no entendí la réplica.  Lo que trato de decir es que "daì" en portugues es una contracción de de+aì.  Esto si existe en portugues, lo pueden buscar en cualquier diccionario de lengua portuguesa.  Claro que el termino en español no existe.

En la frase que pusieron para traducciòn la primera palabra no es "da" de dar, es "daì".


----------



## Outsider

Pero "daí" no tiene mucho sentido en este contexto. Me parece ser un error. Seguramente, intentaban escribir "dá". Fíjese que hay otros errores en lo que escribió Gabrielve.


----------



## JT8D

Outsider said:


> Pero "daí" no tiene mucho sentido en este contexto. Me parece ser un error. Seguramente, intentaban escribir "dá". Fíjese que hay otros errores en lo que escribió Gabrielve.


 
Concordo contigo.  Para mim esta é uma frase escrita errada (e bem errada) na internet.


----------



## Maria Lisboa

A hipótese de Elisabeth B parece-me lógica, a pessoa apresenta uma justificação qualquer e diz daí (por causa disso) é complicado namorarmos.


----------



## elizabeth_b

Outsider said:


> Pero "daí" no tiene mucho sentido en este contexto. Me parece ser un error. Seguramente, intentaban escribir "dá". Fíjese que hay otros errores en lo que escribió Gabrielve.


 
Então ela tem que mandar a frase completa porque eu concordo com a Estefanía Perdomo.  Não tem concordancia falar que "dá pra namorar" e depois escrever "é complicado".   

Mais sei lá, os amores modernos até que são complicados mesmo.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

elizabeth_b said:


> dai pra nós namora, e complicado tu nãoa cha??
> 
> Daí es la contracción de la preposición de + el adverbio aí.
> 
> Pienso que por ello la traducción debería ser: de ahí (debido a esto) para que nosotros salgamos (en plan de enamorados), es complicado ¿no lo crees?
> 
> E.B.


 
Esta salida de _de ahí, _también es válida para el español. Yo no sé, fue sólo que me dejé llevar por la corrección de Klisito, donde debía ser dá y no dai (de daí posiblemente).

Tampoco sé si se puede decir en portugués eso: Daí para nós namorar, é complicado, tu não acha?  Yo no creo.
 
De todos modos quien nos puede aclarar eso es el mismo señor Gabrileve. Me parece también que él no leyó nada de esto, sino que lo escuchó y fue su intento de transcripción. Por eso la falta de ortografía.
 
En cuanto a out,
 



> Tal vez porque uno están en un habla portugués y el otro español... No sé.



Então deu pra eles namorarem com só olhadinhas, né? ahh essa gente superficial...



> _Dá para nós namorarmos_ sería más correcto, pero hay quienes digan (dicen) _pra nós namorar_ (y pronuncian "namorá") en Brasil.


 
Você tem razão menino.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

elizabeth_b said:


> Mais sei lá, os amores modernos até que são complicados mesmo.


 
Usted tiene razón, los jóvenes en estos días no saben explicarse bien, esa frase me confundió... Qué horror.

Besines.


----------



## Mangato

Estoy más de acuerdo (concordo) con la interpretación de Elisabeth,  entiendo  que es una frase condicionada por situación anterior. En cualquier caso los errores ortográficos "atrapalham "

MG


----------



## Mangato

Un detalle 
Creo que, al menos en Brasil, *namorar *no se corresponde exactamente con *enamorar, *sino mas bien con cortejar, o con lo que eufemísticamente, llamamos en España *salir* .

A menina tá namorando com..... La chica está saliendo con...
Enamorado sería = apaixonado.

Espero réplicas y correcciones por favor​


----------



## brighton rock

Olá

dai pra nós namora = "Da como para que seamos novios" (se ve que ella o el le pide al otro que sean novios)

é complicado tu = eres complicado!

o resto seguro você copiou mal porque não tem sentido aparente

cumprimentos!


----------



## brighton rock

outra coisa, o sentido dessa frase é (penso eu!) que ela lhe diz de namorar e ele não quere, não quere aceitar (é complicado!)


----------



## PoçoDeIgnorância

Grosso modo, acho que o comentário do Mangato quanto às diferenças entre *enamorar* e *namorar* está correto. Há sempre que considerar as diferenças de profundidade do compromisso de namoro entre as várias regiões do Brasil (constuma ser mais superficial nos grandes centros e mais sério no interior e nas áreas rurais).

Com relação a "*... daí, pra nós namorá, é complicado. Tu não acha?*", feitos os ajustes de pontuação, parece ter sido dita por um gaúcho (pessoa do extremo sul do Brasil). O "dialeto" é bastante peculiar (influenciado por imigrantes alemães, italianos e açorianos e pelos vizinhos _hispanohablantes_), duas de suas características mais marcantes são o emprego da contração *daí* e a conjugação de verbos na 3ª pessoa do singular com pronomes da 2ª pessoa do singular (*tu acha*). 

Algum gaúcho no debate?


----------



## klisito

Entonces " namorar en Brasil significa muchas cosas...todas relacionas con estar con alguién.... "salir por algunas noches, tener compromiso, etc..." El verbo namorar es transictivo direto por eso se conyuga sin preposiciones...Yo namoro fulanita, Él namora Rita, etc etc..."
Mas el texto es truncado...me parece de el MSN...Necessitamos de contexto
Abrazos


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> A menina tá namorando com..... La chica está saliendo con...
> Enamorado sería = apaixonado.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con usted, y además puedo decir que namorar es lo que hacen muchos hombres y mujeres a la vez, porque emanorarse es serio, creo que eso una sola vez...

Y por eso era que decía:



> Bueno, creo que existe una situación apropiada, ideal, para dos personitas darse cariño, salir, parecer dos tortolitos, ahhhhhhhh y enamorarse (tal vez) (namorar).


 
Si acaso se enamoran, porque después de tanto "_namorar"_, por qué no enamorarse, pasa. Ahhh otra cosita, coloqué al final entre paréntesis _namorar_, porque creo que todo lo escribí en la frase es _namorar_, y no porque sea la traducción de la última palabra. 

Hehehehehe me despido sr. Mangato.

Besines.


----------



## brighton rock

então a frase seria:

daí pra nós namorar... é complicado, não acha?


----------



## Gabrielve

soy gabrielve, la frase completa es esta:

que bom q não tem namorada, mas namoro a distancia não da ne?
dai pra nós namora, e complicado tu nãoa cha??

está bien escrita, o almenos así me la mando,


----------



## brighton rock

ahhhhh

bom, o que ela quer dizer é que é complicadinho namorar pela internet 

mas... ela escreveu mal a sua frase

cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

que bom q não tem namorada, = que bom que (você) não tem namorada

mas namoro a distancia não da ne?= mas namoro à distância não dá, né?

dai pra nós namora, e complicado tu nãoa cha??= daí, pra nós namorarmos é complicado, tu  não achas?


----------



## Gabrielve

entonces lo que ella quiere decir es que es complicado ser novios a la distancia?


----------



## Vanda

É isto mesmo que você entendeu Gabrielve.  Namoro à distância não dá pé (para fazer um trocadilho).


----------

